# Hang at Welcome screen after logon



## delawaretech (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a server running windows 2008 enterprise 64bit running sql. There are times when I logon to the server where it hangs at the WELCOME SCREEN. The server is not hung. The sql application is running and users can successfully access the databases. The server is up and running. However, one can not logon to the server. They hang at the WELCOME screen.
After a reboot one can logon to the server fine. Then ramdomly, the situation occurrs again.
Has anyone experienced this situation on any OS. 

Alan


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

I would look on the Event Viewer's log of the Server for any errors or warnings related to this issue.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

...Indeed, post back the events in the eventlogs so we can take a look for you.

...As the box is up and running albeit 'hanging' at the logon screen when you try and log on locally, open up a computer management mmc from another machine, but to this 'hanging' machine. Look at the services and you might see a service in a 'starting' state... if so will be what's causing this.

Let us know how you get on.


----------

